# Internatioanl friendship with Australia



## Alena (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello all! My post is mainly directed to Australians, but anyone is welcome.
Recently I met few really nice Australian people on-line. That moment I found out that I don`t know really much about Australia. And I started to dig about it: I learned really lots of interesting things about it, I realized how amazing this country-continent is. 
Unfortunately most of people in Slavic countries (Ukraine, Russia) also don`t know much about this wonderful part of world. I suppose the same is in Australia with our countries.
That`s why I insist that we must get closer to each other, know more about each other and build friendship. The most popular and the nicest russian social network VK have really good abilities for this, 60 million people are already there, and want to invite you, australians, too. You can find my invitation link in the bottom of the message, I will add everyone registered with this link to my friends, so we can talk share photos and learn new things about our countries. Looking forward to meet you on VK and know you closer!

Alena.

http://vk.com/reg67177312


----------



## Guirguis_Rezk (Mar 13, 2010)

Australia is a multicultural country, people who come here should be friends with this country and its culture

-Guirguis Rezk


----------



## Aimhigh (Aug 8, 2008)

My friend is now in Australia and he love the place and it's people. That's why he preferred to settle their with his wife.


----------



## comparequotes (Feb 25, 2010)

This reminds me of my aunt,she's been working in Australia for almost 5years and until now she's enjoying her job and the country itself.


----------



## river (Apr 15, 2010)

my top 3 favorite things in AUS:
1. natrure 2. food 3. autos


----------

